

Apple blocks major studio names from use in iMovie '11 - uptown
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/22/imovie-blocks-studio-name-use-in-new-trailers/

======
bradleyland
It's conceivable that there was a negotiation between Apple and each of the
studios whose "styles" were used in iMovie '11. If I'm Apple, it wouldn't make
much sense to release a product containing knock-offs of well protected
trademarks without at least talking to the mark owners before the fact. You
have to expect that they'd request that their specific studio name not be
allowed in the product.

